# First cold smoke - Kielbasa



## myownidaho (Apr 30, 2017)

I've not cold smoked on my Bradley, so I thought I would do an initial run with some Kielbasa. This is duck and pork.

Cubed the meat, mixed with dry ingredients and garlic, including Cure #1. Into the fridge for the night. Coarse, grind, fine grind, hand mix with added water. The fry test was awesome.













IMG_2742.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 30, 2017






Into the stuffer, I ended up with 7 1/2, 12-13" sausages.













IMG_2743.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 30, 2017






Into my custom, high tech drying chamber with fan for two hours.













IMG_2745.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 30, 2017






Ready to be smoked on cherry.













IMG_2746.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 30, 2017


















IMG_2747.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 30, 2017






Interesting education. The ambient temperature was 68 degrees. With only the smoke generator running, the internal temp on the smoker ran 105-115. Based on that and the amount of smoke being put out, I only smoked for about 90 minutes. I only wanted a light smoke and based on the aroma of the smoked sausages, that's what I got.













IMG_2748.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 30, 2017






Into a ziplock for a couple of days, and the to test the final product.













IMG_2749.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 30, 2017


----------



## crazymoon (May 1, 2017)

MOI, Nice job on the sausage,looks like a real winner !  point!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2017)

Awesome looking sausage!

Nice job!








   Al


----------



## myownidaho (May 1, 2017)

Thanks, guys! This was a good experiment. I think cold smoking will have to be limited to the colder months to keep the temperature down.


----------



## myownidaho (May 2, 2017)

That's what I'm talking about! I'm very happy with the results.













IMG_2750.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ May 2, 2017


















IMG_2751.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ May 2, 2017


----------



## sportgd (May 2, 2017)

Looks great! Point!

You could put an aluminum pan filled with ice on the bottom rack and that will help shield the kielbasa and keep the temp down.  Some also put large frozen jugs in the smoker.  I've cold smoked throughout the summer!

Good luck.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 2, 2017)

Dang nice.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2017)

Those look Awesome, Idaho!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Duck & Pig??  Quacking Oinker?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those gotta be Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yup---Fill a Jug or two 3/4 full of water & freeze. Put them in a Pan.

That way you don't get the added Humidity from Ice.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## myownidaho (May 2, 2017)

sportgd said:


> Looks great! Point!
> 
> You could put an aluminum pan filled with ice on the bottom rack and that will help shield the kielbasa and keep the temp down.  Some also put large frozen jugs in the smoker.  I've cold smoked throughout the summer!
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks for the point! The Bradley has a water pan to extinguish used pucks. I tried filling that with ice but it wasn't enough. Frozen water bottles will be my next attempt.



nepas said:


> Dang nice.



Thank you, sir!



Bearcarver said:


> Those look Awesome, Idaho!!:drool ---:points:
> 
> Duck & Pig??  Quacking Oinker?!?! :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the point, Bear! I use a lot of cartoon characters in my charcuterie. Daffy and Porky are a favorite combo. Bottles of ice are my next attempt.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Thanks for the point, Bear! I use a lot of cartoon characters in my charcuterie. Daffy and Porky are a favorite combo. Bottles of ice are my next attempt.


Here's how I did it:

This Pic is from my old MES 30, with the Jug of frozen water (3/4 full):













ribs and mods 009.jpg



__ tailgate72
__ Oct 26, 2011


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 2, 2017)

Very nice indeed and I like the duck and pork combo!


----------



## myownidaho (May 2, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Here's how I did it:
> 
> 
> This Pic is from my old MES 30, with the Jug of frozen water (3/4 full):
> ...



Based on the space I've got, I'll be using several pint bottles. Now I just need to decide what the next experiment is going to be!


----------



## sportgd (May 2, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Those look Awesome, Idaho!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great point Bear, I should mention that I cover it with foil but that still doesn't seal like a jug!


MyOwnIdaho said:


> Based on the space I've got, I'll be using several pint bottles. Now I just need to decide what the next experiment is going to be!


 My recommendation is cheese in the cold smoking category... a favorite gift of friends and family!


----------



## dave17a (May 3, 2017)

Should keep frozen water bottles high to keep moisture from steaming them, at least that is what i have read. Harder to dry out.


----------



## myownidaho (May 3, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Very nice indeed and I like the duck and pork combo!



At this point, I'd have to say duck and pork is my favorite combo. The duck adds a richness and the pork reduces the "duckiness".


----------



## myownidaho (May 3, 2017)

dave17a said:


> Should keep frozen water bottles high to keep moisture from steaming them, at least that is what i have read. Harder to dry out.



Good idea. I can actually put them on the rack the sausages are hanging off of.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2017)

dave17a said:


> Should keep frozen water bottles high to keep moisture from steaming them, at least that is what i have read. Harder to dry out.


Actually I put my Ice Jugs in between the Heating element & the Meat, because the main objective is to keep the meat (or cheese) from getting too warm.

I also use Dust instead of Pellets in my Amazing Smoker for Smokes needing a lower Temp in the Smoker.

Bear


----------

